# 2008 EOS WINDOW PROBLEM ANY ONE



## cy0888 (Feb 1, 2008)

When my windows are up.The driver and the passenger side windows FLICKERS up and down.Any one have this problem.I actually booked it in to VW


----------



## solarflare (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: 2008 EOS WINDOW PROBLEM ANY ONE (cy0888)*

I think I've seen this once. But because I've only seen it once I don't remember all the details. I was getting in the car and it was after I closed the door. The window acted as if I was turning the key in the ignition only the key was not in the ignition. Once the key was inserted and turned the window stopped. I suspect the ignition switch is a good place to start, pardon the pun


----------



## Kong99 (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: 2008 EOS WINDOW PROBLEM ANY ONE (solarflare)*

This really is they automatic window adjust (when opening/closing the doors) malfunctioning... would be my guess. If if it was just one window then I would think a door was not closed all the way but since it is both there must be a short or something. At least that is my guess. Let us know what you find out.


----------



## ialonso (Aug 26, 2006)

Is the window height adjusted correctly ? you close the door SLOWLY and watch for distance between the glass and the rubber. Does th window CLEAR completely the rubber in the roof and pillar ? It's supposed to.


----------



## tkstevenr6 (Sep 22, 2008)

I got the same problem. I went for service and the tech diagnostic this symptom with a techline as he tried everything he knows. The tech told me that he needs to replace the ignition switch, which is under the warranty. "4729 Ignition Switch scanned with 5052 faults for ignition switch. Faults for window thermal protection." I hope that helps.


----------



## kluski44 (Jun 11, 2007)

I had this and took video, but every time I brought it to the dealer it did not flicker. So they said they did not know what to fix. So far it stopped when the weather started to warm up. Hopefully it does not start again as it gets cold.


----------



## k59208re (Jun 20, 2008)

*Re: 2008 EOS WINDOW PROBLEM ANY ONE (cy0888)*

With the front windows in the full UP position and with the top either up OR down, the front windows would "chatter" when:
1 - the car was started or being driven (Usually within ten minutes of starting). Continuous chatter until the windows were lowered and often occurred more than once during drive.
2 - the engine was turned OFF using the ingnition switch and the key was not removed from the switch. Jiggling the key would cease chatter, sometimes.... Easier just to remove key.
Also noted that the when I first received the car (3/2008), the radio would remain ON and the windows would not drop to the "opening position" until the key was removed from the ignition switch. The front windows would drop and the radio was turning off as soon as the ignition switch was turned to the OFF position.
Took the Eos to the VW guys and they contacted the Techies at VW. They replaced the ignition switch and the CHATTER IS NOW GONE! About one hour service time and all is now well!!!


----------



## deltaP (Jul 26, 2011)

I had the window chatter problem for the first time yesterday. About 39 degrees outside and they chattered for just a moment. I will update this if it occurs again.


----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

deltaP said:


> I had the window chatter problem for the first time yesterday. About 39 degrees outside and they chattered for just a moment. I will update this if it occurs again.


It WILL happen again.

Just get it over with and have the ignition switch changed. Won't go away by itself.


----------



## Kryten (Dec 1, 2012)

The passenger side window has started acting up on our 2008 now that temperatures have dropped well below freezing. Taking it in this week. Fortunately we purchased additional warranty when we bought the car used from the dealer back in April.


----------



## BostonB6 (Nov 16, 2005)

There's an extended manufacturer warranty on EOS window regulators. Don't know if it applies to your car but worth checking.


----------



## oasis (Apr 22, 2003)

Very worth checking :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## deltaP (Jul 26, 2011)

DavidPaul said:


> It WILL happen again.
> 
> Just get it over with and have the ignition switch changed. Won't go away by itself.


Is the ignition switch hard to replace? I can buy it for $25.


----------



## Kong99 (Jul 3, 2008)

I've had my EOS for 4.5 years now. I have odd window behavior twice. Both times it was due to the battery going bad. Have the voltage checked.


----------



## aj2 (Oct 6, 2006)

Kong99 said:


> I've had my EOS for 4.5 years now. I have odd window behavior twice. Both times it was due to the battery going bad. Have the voltage checked.


I'll second that! I had intermittent window issues, especially the driver-side window getting stuck in the fully up position, so that the door would not close properly. Just replaced the original battery (almost 6 years, 40k miles), and window issues disappeared completely. Electrical problems manifest themselves in weird ways!


----------



## deltaP (Jul 26, 2011)

I just bought the ignition switch from Rock Auto. I will install it this week and provide an update.


----------



## sr3051 (May 11, 2008)

*windows issues*

have had multiple issues with the drivers window on my 08 vr6, they have replaced each and every part of the window except for the glass, this last time they are telling me that it most likely is a battery thing, and guess what , that is not covered under the warranty or the extended warranty. ugg :banghead:


----------



## israelsilva1 (Feb 21, 2014)

*Quick help!*

Hi guys, sorry to revive this thread but I'm in Dubai and I won't find much help from mechanics around here.
Is this what we are calling "ignition switch"?
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/VW-TIGUAN...arts_Vehicles_CarParts_SM&hash=item3ce4165edd

I just need to know if that's the thing and where can I buy it from please?
I have an 1F7 2009 EOS 2.0l R4/4V TFSI

Thanks!:facepalm:


----------



## israelsilva1 (Feb 21, 2014)

israelsilva1 said:


> Hi guys, sorry to revive this thread but I'm in Dubai and I won't find much help from mechanics around here.
> Is this what we are calling "ignition switch"?
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/VW-TIGUAN...arts_Vehicles_CarParts_SM&hash=item3ce4165edd
> 
> ...


Nobody?


----------

